# Starting small



## joeintopeka (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought I might start with something small - my lawn mower. It's a 2 blade, 42 inch rider. Everything is belt driven, both blades and differential. I have about 2 acres to mow. Takes about 2 1/2 hours.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

joeintopeka said:


> I thought I might start with something small - my lawn mower. It's a 2 blade, 42 inch rider. Everything is belt driven, both blades and differential. I have about 2 acres to mow. Takes about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Any thoughts?


how many HP motor?
You might not be able to cut the whole thing at once....


----------



## joeintopeka (Jun 11, 2009)

22, but I would think that the much greater torque of an electric motor should make up for a lot of that. After all, how big are the motors on electric push mowers? 1/2 hp maybe, where gas motors for push mowers are usually 3 1/2 to 5 hp.


----------

